# Need Help With Ventilation For Apartment!!!!!!!!!!



## tchashow (Jan 13, 2009)

i need help with venting my 3' x 8' foot area in my apartment. i cant drill holes in the walls to vent my area. i can drill holes in the closet doors where i will growing for intake and outtake air but i dont know if that will be enough. can sumbody help me with how i should vent my grow area and watt kind of fans i should use? should have a fan blowing directly on my grow as well as having the intake and outtake air flow? will this be enough? i know its a lot of questions but im a first time grower and i really need help. o and i will be having 2 600 watt lights.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 14, 2009)

probably not the best idea to grow in apartment, or even any place that you are renting from for that matter. they legally have the right to come in that apartment at any time with or with out your consent whether you are there or not.now thats not something i would want to deal with or risk. But since you are doin that it sounds like you should be good on your vents. i wouldnt use any fan smaller than 500 cfm especially considering your in an apartment and make sure you use a carbon scrubber of some sort, it will deftinatley smell. And its gonna heat up pretty good with two 600 w in the there. How tall is the grow area by the way? remember let your intake come out somehwere low in your gro space and vent up towards the top of the room. Remember hot air rises.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

a long time ago my buddy had this apartment. well, we got pretty drunk and used up 17 cans of spray paint in there.....walls, ceiling, toilet....everything. a few days later my buddy's in the shower and just hears some lady scream. so he gets out. turns out the apt. manager decided to do a walk through. so he gave her a walk through of all the cool stuff we did. the hallway was all blue with gold stars on the ceiling....anyways, i helped him repaint it. 

if you are comfortable growing in that situation with YEARS of your life on the line (i'm guessin you're in the US) then more power to ya. are you plann' on air cooling the lights? with 1200 watts i'd think it'd be worth the investment. good luck to ya!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 14, 2009)

A few snapshots to the area would help. 

Does the apartment have central air?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 14, 2009)

It's going to stink like someone is growing pot. If you build a carbon scrubber you still need to vent that somewhere. If you don't run into any problems with heat(but in reality 2 600w will be HOT) and have plenty of fresh air coming in, the plants should be alright but like I said that smell has to go somewhere, preferably not into your neighbors units. I would be scared to do a proper grow in an apartment. If your in the US spring is right around the corner, maybe start scouting for guerrilla spots... Just my $0.02.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 14, 2009)

The risk you're taking is out of scale with the rewards.

As the other poster said, there is no way to compensate for the fact that your landlord can come in and check every square inch of your apartment, any time he/she wishes to.

You can, however, build or buy a very large piece of furniture and convert it to a grow space using carbon scrubbers. It would be expensive to set up, but would eventually pay for itself. It could be set up to clean it's own air and route the outgoing air through the wall using one hole behind the cabinet that you would have to fix later.

It might be better to find a landlord who already likes pot. Ask around. They're out there. I'm one. 

Are you just growing your own or are you setting up to sell? Two 600's will make a lot of pot.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 14, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It might be better to find a landlord who already likes pot. Ask around. They're out there. I'm one.


Ask your potential landlord if they are okay with illegal activity????  Wow, that's something I would never even remotely consider.  Then again, I wouldn't ever grow in a rented house/apartment anyway.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 14, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Ask your potential landlord if they are okay with illegal activity???? Wow, that's something I would never even remotely consider. Then again, I wouldn't ever grow in a rented house/apartment anyway.


Yer such a kidder.

No, not directly. A local hangout is a good place to start. Ask friends. Having the brain turned on is the first step. Anyone who did as you suggest wouldn't fit that category.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 14, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> ... probably not the best idea to grow in apartment, or even any place that you are renting from for that matter. *they legally have the right to come in that apartment at any time with or with out your consent whether you are there or not*....




not that it matters, but that isnt true what so ever. ALL landlords must give 24 hrs notice (with confirmed acquisition of notice) before entering the premises, at which time they have full and total access, unless you do not have a legal rental agreement and your buddy owns the building... but then who cares! 

I mean still, no matter what, it is still a bad idea to grow anything in an apartment... but you could do this micro growing I have just started reading about... probably pretty stealthily. I can just picture a little "carry on" sized unit for micro growing... size of a suitcase that could do the job very well...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 14, 2009)

...and really, how much are you trying to get?

I have 2 600's and 2 400's here, that can get me more than a few pounds...

what do you need all that weight for? in an apartment?

I have seen some really, really crazy setups in my time so far. One was a five 600w setup in the master bedroom in a townhouse. They grew Cindy (hmmmm) which smells more like must than weed, but still not only did the supply THREE clubs with enough sativa to last them half a year out of ONE harvest...thats a lotta dank man.

If your going to grow in an apartment I recommend you don't get anything bigger than 2 400's or 1 600. Anything else will make everything WAAAY too complicated and expensive. 

We had to vent into the Central air system, while bypassing the vent from the room to the heater into a carbon scrubber, air was pushed out the room this way. Fresh air was brought in through the frnt window by a Can Fan, which are pretty quiet.

Good luck bro, hope you don't get busted and we don't read about it from the news.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to agree with curious cat here, landlords legally need to give 24 hours notice before a visit. Well, they do in the UK anyway.

I answer to one of your questions tchashow, yes if I were you I would have fans on the plants as well as intake and outtake, it helps to keep the air circulating in there and also strengthens up the plants main stem when they are younger and through their life. I also find that when my fan is on the smell just outside the grow area is much much less.

I totally agree with potus... I would not risk a big grow like that in a rented place as you will not be able to control the stench of weed at all with that much pot and that amount of watts. You should definately look at buying a good wardrobe/cupboard or something and having a good stealth setup. Check around there's a LOT of closet grows on the forum 

Also, are you using HPS or MH or both?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 14, 2009)

Frankly, I would never grow in an apt for the reasons mentioned above. How about renting a lockup garage instead, under a false name of course?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Frankly, I would never grow in an apt for the reasons mentioned above. How about renting a lockup garage instead, under a false name of course?


They get busted fast. power usage gets em every time


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 14, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> not that it matters, but that isnt true what so ever. ALL landlords must give 24 hrs notice (with confirmed acquisition of notice) before entering the premises, at which time they have full and total access, unless you do not have a legal rental agreement and your buddy owns the building... but then who cares!


For non-emergency visits, yes.  However, if there is a fire or your water heater is leaking on the tenants below, expect them to come right in, and be fully legally compliant in the process.


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 14, 2009)

I have grown several crops in my small apt, with another roommate there, running a 1000W and 400W, plus floros, so it is definitely possible.

 However I would recommend just using 1 1000W lamp.  Each circuit in your apt is probably 15 amps max.  A 1000W lamp @ 120VAC will draw 9 amps, adding fans, pumps, etc will bring you to around 12 amps (the max load safe for a 15 amp circuit).  With more than 1000W extension cords will be running everywhere.

If i were in your situation I would use a 1000W with a 6'' aircooled hood in a bedroom.  It should take a 5x5x8 area to fit everything.  Seal your grow area with plywood or drywall and use 6'' ducting for a passive intake from outside.  Use 6'' ducting and 6'' inline fan to draw hot air from the hood, pass it though a carbon filter and vent outside.  As long as the intake air isnt too hot, this will keep heat down, get fresh air to the plants and eliminate all odors if the grow area is completely sealed.  Also have an oscillating fan blowing over the top of the plants.

In any case, you have 24 hrs to get rid of everything should the landlord need to enter.  And never ask for permission to grow or tell anyone about it - what they dont know dont hurt them.

good luck!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you guys really "trust" this so-called 24 hour window?


----------



## tchashow (Jan 14, 2009)

well im planning on doing a 10 plant dwc recirculating system. and i was considering on 1 1000 watt light but some experienced people said that i would get more even coverage with 2 400watt lights but 2 600 watts would be better (like provide the correct amount of lumens to cover my area) and they said that a 1000 watt would burn more electricity than both of my 600 watt digital ballasts. i understand the risks of growing in an apartment but my friend has been living in the same apartment for 2 years and they always give you notice b4 coming in and i have a lock on my grow room and my friend says that they never come in the bedrooms unless it has a bathroom in that bedroom. o and im not growing 2 sell. im growing for my self and i smoke bunches of mary j so if i do managed to get an ounce per plant i will only have 10 ounces and 10 ounces can be used by me in a matter of 6 months.


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 14, 2009)

tchashow said:
			
		

> well im planning on doing a 10 plant dwc recirculating system. and i was considering on 1 1000 watt light but some experienced people said that i would get more even coverage with 2 400watt lights but 2 600 watts would be better (like provide the correct amount of lumens to cover my area) and they said that a 1000 watt would burn more electricity than both of my 600 watt digital ballasts.


 
if you only have a 3x8 space then two 600's are better, but the 240V 1000W lumatek electronic ballasts i use put out more lumens per watt, and use less electricity than any other ballasts i have used (magnetic and multi-tap).  If hoods are air cooled, 1000W can be hung 12'' over plant canopy to efficiently use the light.  I use a 1000W for each 4'x4' area with 18 plants so i get 62 watts per sq ft  (50w/sq ft is fine, 60w/sq ft is optimal if using supplemental Co2)


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 14, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> not that it matters, but that isnt true what so ever. ALL landlords must give 24 hrs notice (with confirmed acquisition of notice) before entering the premises, at which time they have full and total access, unless you do not have a legal rental agreement and your buddy owns the building... but then who cares!
> 
> I mean still, no matter what, it is still a bad idea to grow anything in an apartment... but you could do this micro growing I have just started reading about... probably pretty stealthily. I can just picture a little "carry on" sized unit for micro growing... size of a suitcase that could do the job very well...


you are sadly mistaken. i have seen it happen, heard of it happening, and it happened to me a couple years back when i was gettting out of the shower. nice little surprise for maintanence people. but no use in arguing over legalities. we know it can and will happen. I mean come on, growing is illegal and were all still doin it.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 14, 2009)

lets see............... 6months worth of mj or 6 to 24 months in federal prison on a felony charge. Trust me there not gonna let you take your 10 ounces to prison with you.think i would be safe and wait till ya have your own place. Come on think... and honestly answer this one question for me here and now..............Is 10 ounces of some bud worth risking your freedom.
Where im at i have nothing to worry about so there is no risk for me anymore...thats cause i was smart and patient and i waited.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont wanna seem like a hatta or anything man and i know i came off really negative but, i just dont wanna see ya, much less anyone, go down for some crap. just watch your back bro


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 15, 2009)

this really is a silly argument. fact of the matter is that unless you do not have a rental agreement, your landlord MUST give you 24 hrs notice, unless yes, like mentioned above, there is an emergency such as a flood or fire and in that case you wouldn't argue it anyway... we do not live in nazi germany here, well, at least i don't, and as a part of my rights not just anyone can come into my house unannounced, regardless if they are the landlord or not. We *all* have a right to our personal space, especially if we are paying for it... 

If this has happened to you or your friends, you either have been taken advantage of and did not read your agreement or did not have one at all... 

I must say however that I speak for MY country and I am unaware of where anyone here is from... but i can say i speak for most FREE countries...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 15, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> i dont wanna seem like a hatta or anything man and i know i came off really negative but, i just dont wanna see ya, much less anyone, go down for some crap. just watch your back bro




i second that. dont want to see anyone go down...


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 15, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> .. but i can say i speak for most FREE countries...



Livin it up in the land of the free but isnt it odd that even in this land your not free enough to own certain plants.? aghh anyways thats a totally different conversation all in its own. And yeah your right there suppose to give you a 24 hours notice, im just sayin they dont always go by that and yeah you might get them on the invasion of privacy issue id just nto have to come across that issue all together. Lets just sum this one up by saying use your desctretion and do what you see fit to be safe for your liking. to each his own. Now lets all go stare at our plants
:lama:


----------



## POTUS (Jan 15, 2009)

tchashow said:
			
		

> well im planning on doing a 10 plant dwc recirculating system....if i do managed to get an ounce per plant i will only have 10 ounces and 10 ounces can be used by me in a matter of 6 months....


My friend, you can use 25% of that area, two 400 HPS and get more than a pound of weed.

My best advice is to wait awhile on your grow until you learn exactly how to do it correctly with the best use of space. You can learn to do so by doing no more than reading what is already available here on this site.

It'll take some time, some patience, and a LOT OF READING of what is already here.

Why rush to do it wrong when you can take a little more time and do it right?

RIGHT NOW! = WRONG NOW

In the space you have, I could grow 5 pounds in one crop.

Quit trying to rush. Read this site. Read the grow manuals. It's already here. "My friend said" and "I've heard" are unnecessary.

Did I mention that everything you need to know to do it right is already posted on this site?

All you have to do is slow down and read it.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## POTUS (Jan 15, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> Livin it up in the land of the free but isnt it odd that even in this land your not free enough to own certain plants.? aghh


Don't even start with that nonsense. You've never lived in a country that isn't free or you wouldn't even consider saying that. I have. I've lived in many countries where the cop who catches you can take you outside and shoot you. Please, don't confuse political baloney with freedom. Thanks.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Even if you do have 24 hours notice, what are you going to do with the plants, equipment, and smell?  Gonna hide all of the stuff in your car, and hope your neighbors don't notice you moving stuff covered in trash bags?


----------



## salmonfisher420 (Jan 15, 2009)

Laws state that 24 hours must be given before a landlord can enter your home UNLESS there is fire, flood, or Blood! 



			
				bluealein56 said:
			
		

> probably not the best idea to grow in apartment, or even any place that you are renting from for that matter. they legally have the right to come in that apartment at any time with or with out your consent whether you are there or not.now thats not something i would want to deal with or risk. But since you are doin that it sounds like you should be good on your vents. i wouldnt use any fan smaller than 500 cfm especially considering your in an apartment and make sure you use a carbon scrubber of some sort, it will deftinatley smell. And its gonna heat up pretty good with two 600 w in the there. How tall is the grow area by the way? remember let your intake come out somehwere low in your gro space and vent up towards the top of the room. Remember hot air rises.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

salmonfisher420 said:
			
		

> Laws state that 24 hours must be given before a landlord can enter your home UNLESS there is fire, flood, or Blood!


Are you sure that is an actual law, not just a generally accepted practice?  I'd make sure that was written in the lease, and check my local state's laws.And then I'd find somewhere else to grow.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

yes it IS a law, or it certainly is in the UK. I don;t have any info offhand to back myself up, but in my second year of uni i had awful problems with my landlord coming in whenever he wanted and leaving us with a mouldy bathroom and no heating, no washing machine etc etc and I went to citizens advice and some law people that i can't remember the name of now and they gave me a LOT of info on the laws of what landlords and tennants can or cannot do. After that we bought one of those chains for the front door so he couldn't come in when we were in, but if i'd have been there longer than a year i probably would have changed the lock or something.

I wasn;t growing in that house, but i wish i was now, as i had a wicked cupboard for it :hubba: hehe


----------



## the pale rider (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont trust it! In my lease it says that they can come in our appartmen ANYTIME without my permission!!!! But we are careful!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

the pale rider said:
			
		

> I dont trust it! In my lease it says that they can come in our appartmen ANYTIME without my permission!!!! But we are careful!


The only way to be careful under that situation is to grow somewhere else.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 15, 2009)

i definitely do not think there is an argument on whether or not people can be UNcool-sauce, yes, that is true... i'd just get a big damn lock (after market) for the inside or just pay a guy to come and change your locks... cash   (that way you get a heads up at the very least)... and it is fun to be stealthy anyway, so take some effort in that dude, the more you put in the more youll get out!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Changing your locks, and not giving the landlord a key, is a violation of every lease I have ever seen.  And I know it is in the lease that I make my tenants sign.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
Now that is highly illegal. remember people you dont own the property, you lease it. That means you have no right to lock the landlord out of any building or room or closet or cupboard. No he cant go through your belongings but what if he does and holds it over your dead. hmmmm Black mail? or maybe he sees it, doenst tell you and just sends in a few anonymous tips to the police that there is a pugnent smell of growing marijuana, even though there isnt. Because the landlord will probably discover a grow in an illegal entry, chances are your not gonna know he found it cause you might be gone, and just because they find it illegally doesnt mean they are just gonna over look it yes it may or may not be legal for them to come in at certain times, but who is to say they dont already or wont do so in the future. Just decide if its really worth it. And yes doo much more research, you will never stop learning

And potus, im not arguing that you probably did live in countries where i cant even imagine the tyranny and in privacies. yes i know i live in a country where i have many freedoms. Im just stating the irony. And how silly some laws are. Im really not gonna go into those, my point is no i dont take my freedoms and justices for granted. Plus why would i want to enter a fued with an amazing farmer such as yourself.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 16, 2009)

if a landlord is going to barge in on you, then you can change the dang locks... hehe...


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 16, 2009)

I cannot even BEE, LEAVE. 





Its NOT BUTTAH?



??


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 16, 2009)

i really think that it would be cheap and easy to put together a little cabinet...lock it up, carbon filter that mutha! roll dat ****


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 16, 2009)

I believe, Jay Leno, Is in fact... A Ball-Chinian.
:bongin:   :48:     :bongin:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> Now that is highly illegal.



And growing pot isn't? 

Ok this person mainly wanted info on how to vent their grow, not a lecture in the law and the do's and don'ts, although very important but I think we've made our point. Its his choice if and where he grows and how much, we can only advise. So lets try not to get into an argument :48:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 16, 2009)

back to venting the space...

i would use 4" ducting, it is REALLY cheap, small and easy to put around stuff... dont cut holes in the wall, just buy a thick black tarp and cut it to fit your space nicely and cut holes in that.. how come there are no pics of your space...


----------



## tchashow (Jan 16, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> lets see............... 6months worth of mj or 6 to 24 months in federal prison on a felony charge. Trust me there not gonna let you take your 10 ounces to prison with you.think i would be safe and wait till ya have your own place. Come on think... and honestly answer this one question for me here and now..............Is 10 ounces of some bud worth risking your freedom.
> Where im at i have nothing to worry about so there is no risk for me anymore...thats cause i was smart and patient and i waited.


marijuana is illegal in the usa everywhere. i dont care where ur at. so it  doesnt matter if im growing 1 plant or 20 plants its illegal and i risk going to jail and so does everyone else that grows marijuana in the usa. we are risking our freedom by just having marijuana even if we buy it. its illegal and police dont care where you grow it in a house an apartment or in an completely abandoned area. if the police find it your going to jail!!!!!


----------



## tchashow (Jan 16, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> My friend, you can use 25% of that area, two 400 HPS and get more than a pound of weed.
> 
> My best advice is to wait awhile on your grow until you learn exactly how to do it correctly with the best use of space. You can learn to do so by doing no more than reading what is already available here on this site.
> 
> ...


im not trying to rush. that is why i took the time became a member of this forum and started asking questions. i asked a question and i thought people would try to answer it not criticize me for doing it. im looking for help i didnt just go out and buy the lights. i obviously read something or i would not have any idea i had to vent the area.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 16, 2009)

I came up with 230 cfm for your exhaust fan.
I was figuring the area to be 3x8x8?
(8 foot ceiling?)
(L x W x(H x 1.2)
That is for one exhaust fan with intake shutters.
So you could go with (2) 115-120cfm fans-one for intake and one for exhaust.
Not sure about circulator fans but they would be somewhat smaller.
Are the lights air-cooled?

Gb


----------



## tchashow (Jan 16, 2009)

no the lights are not aircooled. and thank you for responding to my question. so u think the 2 fans and some circulator fans will be enough?


----------



## tchashow (Jan 17, 2009)

o. sorry curious cat i dont have a camera yet but im working on it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 17, 2009)

what about ducting yoru air thru a car radiator?

you could junk one from a scrap yard(one that doesnt leak), stick it in a 10gal tub and pump your air in.


----------



## tchashow (Jan 17, 2009)

i havent no idea how a car radiator works. could you explain more? do i just go get a car radiator, throw it in a tub and stick in my exhaust line? im confused??????????


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 17, 2009)

Box. One fan on one side, One fan other is good. Computer fans.
Just drill a pilot hole and jigsaw a whole the correct size to the fan diameter...... Bam,
Do some simple wiring set your lights up right, grab a 8 dollar timer and you are in business my fiend.

_edit:_ Side note about the fans....
One is pushing, One is pulling.... Try that, Its a simple setup that works VERY well for a smaller box grow like in your apartment. Any small fans like that  will do the trick nicely, They vary in sizes if you want to go bigger you can.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2009)

I was growing in an aptarment for 2 years......Dont do it. When your plants start flowering you can smell them from the hallways, and always remember stuff happens, like you neghibor upstairs can hace a bad pipe leak that could potientally have maintence workers in your house and if they smell them your done. Just my 2 cents


----------



## tchashow (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah i heard of people saying that it stinks up the apartments. but a lot of people also say that they grow in an apartment and you cant smell their grow room until your rite outside of the door. im looking at carbon scrubbers and different odor eliminating techniques to combat that problem. and im also trying to find a low odor strain. can anybody suggest some?
iron lotos: i cant drill holes in my closet bcuz its rented i just can drill holes in the doors of the closet bcuz i can replace them later.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 17, 2009)

you dont use it like a car radiator, you just blow air thru it and the heat transfers to the liquid its sunk in. can use it in combo with large peltier units to transfer the heat out the door(they are small enough to fit in cracks) and keep the tub outside.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2009)

tchashow said:
			
		

> no the lights are not aircooled. and thank you for responding to my question. so u think the 2 fans and some circulator fans will be enough?


 

Yes two fans should work fine.
Each one should push between 115 and 120 cfm.
One for intake - one for exhaust.

There are 120 cfm computer fans.
They are usually 4 to 5 inches diameter.

Just a piece of advise cause my first grow was in rented house:
Set things up so you can kill the power without opening up the closet-unexpected company and things like that.

This is a dicey project man.I hope you really know your friend.
Google up "Surplus Center".
They have some comp fans.

Later.
Gb


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

People please read your lease agreement. A landlord may enter your apartment in case of a emergency. That does not even have to be in the lease. All lease agreements(at least everyone I have seen in the US) have stipulations on what a landlord/or his agent can and cannot do. They cannot just barge in whenever, that is in most state laws.....Do not tell the landlord/agent anything about your illegal activities, see your lease, there again most do not allow for illegal activity:rofl: I have never seen a lease  that does....If you are still gonna grow in an apartment be smart...Do not place your grow room near any plumbing, heating, cooling in your apartment and/or the apartment above you to(in case theirs leaks)(then it is an emergency).....Do not drill into their closet doors go get some cheap ones and use them...Beware of the humidity and moisture in the closet use a vapor barrier if needed....  Micro or maybe a little bigger but when you start going over 400 to 600 watts, there is more noise than you think.....Smell get a big carbon scrubber...If you need to vent use the window. Make or buy a something that you are able to connect duct work to. Like maybe those 1/4 screens for windows. seal her up good try to camo it out or use a window that is hard to see from the outside...Make up some medical excuse for the window arrangement ..If you don't destroy the  apartment the owner/agent will not scrutinize the place when you move out...Just remember the landlord/agent has rights but so does the inhabitant... And if there is a fire they will find your room no matter if you rent or own depending on the size of the structure. This is just my $0.02


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 19, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> what about ducting yoru air thru a car radiator?</p>
> 
> you could junk one from a scrap yard(one that doesnt leak), stick it in a 10gal tub and pump your air in.


A turbo intercooler from a truck would be a better and more feasible idea.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 19, 2009)

holy moly... 3 pages on how to vent an apartment... 

what is it that is wrong with building yourself a cabinet that has ALL the goods, easy to move... check this out... 

*change the XX to a tt*
h*XX*p://www.bcnorthernlights.com/indoor-hydroponic-grow-boxes

imean, these specifically are kind of expensive, but VERY useful...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 20, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> A turbo intercooler from a truck would be a better and more feasible idea.




     Very true, it has more surface area. for air conduction. My personal experience is with useing old Chevy heater cores. i had a 300w peltier chip connected to a gold bottomed phase heat pipe which at the top was cooled by a phase change unit which would connect to a well vented(a 10"x8" core could fit 6 80mm tornado fans. 

     My thought is that you could blow the air off your hps's cool tube, thru a cheap ebay front mount intercooler(thanks for the sudg.) which is in a tupperware tub of coolant. then all you need to do is get 2 1/2" hose barbs, stick them in opsite sides of the tub (inlet at bottom, outlet at top of coolant lvl) and a tiny 60gph pump. you could run the in/out tubes under the door and off to the side. have the return line run into one side of the heatercore, then out the other and to the pump. then from the pump back under the door to the inlet.

    This would effectively transfer the heat out into your other room where you can have a big fan blow on/thru the heatercore's fins and move the heat into the room or out a window. this would be rather complex for this tho... what with the landlord etc.

p.s. all this can be ought off net as cpu water cooling gear.(hint: used/ebay=????/profit) This sparked childhood memories for me lol.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36790

look! this is what i am trying to say... so easy.


----------

